# Question for North East Ohio Plowers



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am looking for a liquid deicer supplier. Anyone know of one in the Akron/Cleveland area?

Thanks


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

not endorsing this at all, i have just heard about it. its called aquasalina, sold by duck creek energy. they purify their brine, not sure what byproduct from their drilling operations it comes from, but it is certified and licensed for use in Ohio. Turfmaster uses it along with other companies. they are suing a few people for defamation b/c they made claims that it was frack water that they are selling as de-icer which is not true. the guy told me its good to -8*f.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great information!!! Thank you very much for your help.


----------

